# Maple Burl (1 new picture)



## cabomhn (Sep 22, 2012)

Hey guys, here is a bowl that I turned yesterday and finished today. It was from a burl I posted up in the wood gallery some time ago but I hope you guys like it! I'm really happy with how this turned out and was glad the natural edge came out well. Here is a link to a 3D view for you guys, once you click on the link you can drag the picture to view it in a 3D view...

3D view

Let me know if you guys like that ^ If you don't want to look through that, here are just a couple plain pictures. 

[attachment=11059]

[attachment=11060]


----------



## Kevin (Sep 22, 2012)

*RE: Maple Burl Natural Edge Bowl (3D view)*

Beautiful Matt! That's awesome - your work looks like that of some turners who've been turning many years. You have gobs of talent young man. And yes I love that 3D thing. I've never seen that before - I need to learn how to do that. 

Excellent all the way around Matt - turning and introducing us (me at least) to the 3D thing and all. Welllllllllllll done!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Sep 22, 2012)

*RE: Maple Burl Natural Edge Bowl (3D view)*

Nice work, and the 3 d thing is way cool too!


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 22, 2012)

*RE: Maple Burl Natural Edge Bowl (3D view)*

I really like it Matt ! Nice job. I also like the 3D view. Its nice to have someone here to keep us old dogs up to date ! Thanks
Scott


----------



## cabomhn (Sep 23, 2012)

*RE: Maple Burl Natural Edge Bowl (3D view)*

Thanks guys! Glad everybody likes it. This was probably the hardest thing I have turned so far because of all of the voids.


----------



## LoneStar (Sep 23, 2012)

*RE: Maple Burl Natural Edge Bowl (3D view)*

Pretty cool ! The work and the 3D view !


----------



## RexB (Sep 23, 2012)

*RE: Maple Burl Natural Edge Bowl (3D view)*

That is a great bowl! Maybe in a while I can learn how to do that, but I'm still a beginner. 

Again that is beautiful

Rex


----------



## DKMD (Sep 23, 2012)

*RE: Maple Burl Natural Edge Bowl (3D view)*

Neat piece! I love the holey stuff. Tried the 3D pic, but it's a no go with the Apple stuff since it requires flash!:dash2:


----------



## cabomhn (Sep 23, 2012)

*RE: Maple Burl Natural Edge Bowl (3D view)*



DKMD said:


> Neat piece! I love the holey stuff. Tried the 3D pic, but it's a no go with the Apple stuff since it requires flash!:dash2:



Thanks guys! You mean like not working on an iPad/phone? I use it on a mac and it works well, so I'm not sure.


----------



## DKMD (Sep 23, 2012)

*RE: Maple Burl Natural Edge Bowl (3D view)*

Yeah, I tried it on both... I'll have to find the MacBook and give it a shot.


----------



## Mike Jones (Sep 23, 2012)

*RE: Maple Burl Natural Edge Bowl (3D view)*

God, GOOD, stuff! And, thanks for the intro to the rotation thingie.


----------



## cabomhn (Sep 23, 2012)

*RE: Maple Burl Natural Edge Bowl (3D view)*



RexB said:


> That is a great bowl! Maybe in a while I can learn how to do that, but I'm still a beginner.
> 
> Again that is beautiful
> 
> Rex



Sometimes the best thing to do is just to try it! I started turning last November and the thing that works for me is just try to do things that you don't think you'll be able to accomplish, but are going to try it anyway. Keep working at it and trying new things and you'll advance pretty quickly. 

I appreciate all of the positive comments guys. Sorry that the 3D thing doesn't work for everybody, I'll try in the future if I do something like that to try to make it accessible for everybody.


----------



## cabomhn (Sep 23, 2012)

*RE: Maple Burl Natural Edge Bowl (3D view)*

Realized I forgot to put a top down picture to show off some of the grain, this isn't as high quality as the original pics so I apologize but I just took a shot before I head to bed! 

[attachment=11157]


----------



## cabomhn (Sep 23, 2012)

*RE: Maple Burl Natural Edge Bowl (3D view)*



Kevin said:


> Beautiful Matt! That's awesome - your work looks like that of some turners who've been turning many years. You have gobs of talent young man. And yes I love that 3D thing. I've never seen that before - I need to learn how to do that.
> 
> Excellent all the way around Matt - turning and introducing us (me at least) to the 3D thing and all. Welllllllllllll done!



Thanks Kevin! One weekend when I get some free time I will do a little tutorial on how to make the 3d Picture work if anybody else is interested, you can do it at home with a basic camera and a few minutes of patience ( A tripod helps, )


----------



## Cousinwill (Sep 24, 2012)

WOW !! Good looking bowl!!


----------



## BarbS (Sep 24, 2012)

That IS beautiful grain. Nice job!


----------



## DKMD (Sep 24, 2012)

I got the 3D thing to work… Cool!


----------

